# PROBLEMS RESCUING A GSD



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The following is fairly self-explanotory, except I should add that this group is well regarded in Wisconsin.

Nonetheless, my efforts to save and foster a few GSD's are almost fruitless, with one exception. 

Frankly, my respect for the so-called rescue groups has diminished greatly.

Sue, 

I received a call last Friday from Jill that someone named Dawn would be over Saturday PM to do a home visit. So I stayed home that PM , canceled my plans, and she never showed up. I did call Jill again, and she told me not to be concerned, Dawn would contact me, either Saturday or Sunday. After a no show on Saturday I called Jill again and she told me no big deal. Again, Dawn would call ASAP. 

Since, no follow up from Jill or Dawn, and despite the fact we all live in Ozaukee County, Jill would not give me Dawn's phone number.

The event I decided not to attend because of the visit was the Chicago Sports Show and my son's dog "Jumpin George" competed. Actually, my son called a few minutes ago, so while I sat home, expecting at the least a phone call from you folks, I missed the entire Chicago event. As an aside, "Jumpin George" finished first, in the first national competitive event of he year.

What happened, and why couldn't anyone, regardless of their schedule, not taken a few minutes to respond to me. It seems that someone who wants to rescue and foster a GSD, after all the forms and references, should be entitled to a little more consideration.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I understand that you have had a bad experience, and that you probably would not wish to be associated with this group - what they did was just plain rude. However you should not judge all groups by your experience with this particular group. Not all rescues are created equal.

I find your comment:


> Quote:my respect for the so-called rescue groups has diminished greatly.


quite disturbing. You've been in touch with one rude rescue person and so your opinion of ALL rescues has been affected? Or did you mean to put that in the singular?


dd


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Every rescue I've come in contact with is just a loose congolomeration of volunteers. There are no employees; everyone does the rescue between work, family obligations, social events, etc. I'm privileged to work with a group that is very well-organized, but unfortunately many are not-especially new ones that are still trying to get off the ground. I'm very sorry you had a bad experience, but please don't let the dogs suffer because you had a bad experience with a single volunteer in a single poorly-organized group. Find another group and try again!


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

I've done home visits and always make sure I call to confirm the day before and the day of to make sure someone is home. If I'm running a little bit late (hey, traffic happens), I will also call just to let them know I'm running late. It's called common courtesy.

I wouldn't lump all rescue groups into one.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

When I call to do a home visit I always leave my number in case something comes up with the family and call if I will be late or would need to change the date. We are vol but I feel that you need to keep appointments and I do. I am sorry you had this experience. Hopefully this will work out.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

DD,

this is not the first time I have been disappointed in dealing with a rescue group. What disturbs me is this particular group is highly regarded in their ability to place dogs, and actually works to place German Shepherds through our local humane society. 

In short, their reputation is good, but their ability to communicate lacking. So far, dealing with three rescue groups 0-2-1; placing a dog myself from the urgent list 1-1. The former I is I did help get an urgent dog placed with this same group. Thus, their lack of communication is even more frustrating.

As for today, still waiting for a call from the group to schedule a home visit.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, that's sad. If somebody told me they were coming and then didn't bother to call to cancel, that would be it for me. To me that speaks to their ethic. Imagine if they tell you they are picking up a dog and then never show up??? 

Not sure if these are GSD groups - have you tried some of the all-breed rescues in your area?

dd


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I can say that if I had been in your situation, even if we don't count previous experiences with this rescue, I would have been pretty pissed. 

I absolutely loathe it when people no-show for appointments and don't even have the courtesy to call, followed closely by people who show up hours after an appointment time with not even an apology. Why is this even acceptable, for all-volunteer rescues or businesses?

In this day and age, nearly everyone I know has a cell phone. If someone is running late, they should have the common courtesy to give you a call and let you know. If they cannot show, for some reason, they need to call the person they have an appointment with and let them know they can't make it ... preferably as soon as they find out they can't make it, so the other person can put their day to good use rather than just sitting and waiting.

And quite honestly, why in the heck would this person not give you their phone number? That's just beyond rude. You are offering to volunteer for them. You've gone through all the background checks and everything but the home visit. They should at least give you a way to call them in case something is going on with you.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Timber 1 which one were you working with? I work with 4 and know none of those would do it to you.
Badgerland
K-9 Good Shepherd
White Paws GSD
Arfs

Are any of these the ones? I understand Alliance works totally different and you could have problems.

Please pm me so I can help.

Which rescue works with HAWS? ?? I am unaware of that relationship.

Any of the above are very reputable German Shepherd Rescues!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Make sure you email or call the director, adoption coordinator, etc to make sure they are aware of this volunteer's behavior.  This may be an instance where the volunteer or two involved are irresponsible and unorganized not the entire rescue.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I know for a fact White Paws German Shepherd Rescue is actively looking for foster homes. They are an outstanding rescue to work with.I foster one for them at the moment. Let me know if you are interested, I can hook you up at a moments notice. They foster all colors.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for all to your support.

I am working with the German Shepherd Rescue Alliance of Wisconsin, located in Madison. My understanding is they do not have shelters so every dog they get has to be placed in a rescue home. I am also told they work with the Milwaukee Humane Society and do a good job in placing German Shepherds. I guess this is why my efforts and their lack of responding has been a bit frustrating. 

They did respond this PM with a modest apology, but they still have not scheduled a home visit. 

Nonetheless, I responded nicely, telling them the key was saving a few more GSD's. 

A few, or a least one of you mentioned a few other groups, and I guess if this falls through I will get it one more shot with te recuse groups. My last recourse is just adopt a dog from a high kill shelter, take it in and hopefully find a decent person to take the animal. 

Ironically, they did take in a GSD named Baron from a high kill shelter in Michigan, which was an urgent post whom I tried to rescue. By the time the Wisconsin Humane Society gave me the OK, they already had the dog. 

I tend to think this stuff should be a bit more simple. If a person has a GSD, has good references and is willing to foster another, why does it has to be a struggle.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

GSRA is an excellent organization. It can be very hard to get a hold of them though. They are really committed to the dogs. I think they have expanded a lot since I was doing gsd rescue in WI. They used to just be in the Madison area. 
And BGSR (Badgerland) has shrunk. 

And I just need to say that working with and in rescue is NEVER simple or easy. You are dealing with volunteers and emotions are always running high. And even though you think "they" should be grateful that you want to help out and should be jumping at the opportunity it doesn't work that way. There are lots of hoops to jump through and lots of policies and procedures (put into place to protect the dogs!). 

I won't bore you with the details but like so many other areas, several of those rescues are splits from other rescues. Rescue is really not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I will send youa personal E Mail if the group I am working with does not response in a day or so. 

And, frankly I will have questions. But, one dog at a time, and I have limited experience dealing with the more aggressive dogs.

I will save that for my application. 

Anyway, I have received comments from you and others that have been extremely helpful.

I will contact one of you tomorrow, and appreciate all your help.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

You hooked me up in lightening speed with the White Paws group. And the person that will do the home inspection is less then 10 miles away. There are a few issues. My GSD, Timber is not neutered, and the yard not fenced. Aside from that everything including references is very positive. 

One example, from their application. How much time will the rescue dog be alone. It starts at 1-3 hours and goes up. My answer is zero, the dog will spent 100 percent of its time with me and my GSD.

There are some advantages to being old and retired.

Thanks again,
Chuck


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

It is still do able, I have an un neutered male without a fenced in yard also. My foster is either on a 30 ft lead with me or on a flexi, live in the country with cornfields in back. Just have to worry about coyotes and tracking deer! LOL!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I am working with White Paws and they have ben very helpul. They will be at a Milwaukee dog Show next weekend, and I have filled out and sent my application to foster a dog.

As for the other group I was very disappoined, despite their reputation.

Bottom line, this will work and I will save a few dogs. As for the folks in Madison, lotsa of talk and little results.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

White Paws came out this morning to do a home visit, and to say it was good is an under statement. My GSD, named Timber, was perfect. Never before has he been that good with a stranger. 

Despite Timber not being neutered the home inspector decided he might be OK with other males, mostly because five of his seven play mates are males, and they paly a lot.

The one thing that gets me upset are all the potential dogs I may house are coming from southern or NE states. My ex has Chow and my daughter a mixed breed, also adopted from the south. The lady that performed the home visit has four German Shepherd dogs, all placed from other, mostly southern states.

Sorry to vent a bit, but what on earth is wrong with so many adoptee's coming from the south.

The Milwaukee Humane Society recently took in 66 dogs, none from Wisconsin.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1
> The one thing that gets me upset are all the potential dogs I may house are coming from southern or NE states. My ex has Chow and my daughter a mixed breed, also adopted from the south. The lady that performed the home visit has four German Shepherd dogs, all placed from other, mostly southern states.
> 
> Sorry to vent a bit, but what on earth is wrong with so many adoptee's coming from the south.
> ...


I'm just over the WI border in IL and my local AC frequently has GSDs that are very urgent and our foster homes are almost always full. Since the county goes right up to the WI line, it's even possible that some of them are WI dogs. It would be great if we could get some help from a WI rescue. Can I contact you in the future?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1....
> The one thing that gets me upset are all the potential dogs I may house are coming from southern or NE states. My ex has Chow and my daughter a mixed breed, also adopted from the south. The lady that performed the home visit has four German Shepherd dogs, all placed from other, mostly southern states.
> 
> Sorry to vent a bit, but what on earth is wrong with so many adoptee's coming from the south.
> ....


I don't quite understand what you are asking? Are you asking what is wrong with them accepting dogs from the south and NE? Well, nothing in my book. If you are asking why there are so many dogs from the south & ne, it is a matter of supply and demand. Our pounds down here are miserably full most of the time. I've been taking donations to the local humane society for several months. Their sign that says they are full seems to be a permanent sign.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

White Paws only takes whites, right? That's probably why most of their dogs come from outside of WI. I know when I volunteered with BGSR, ALL of our dogs came from WI and there was never a shortage. The majority came from the Milwaukee area (the city pound there always had gsds) and we also got quite a few from rural areas up north. Several times we got entire litters of pb pups from rural areas around Madison.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Ruth, I was with BGSR several years ago too. I remember that all of the dogs came from WI as well. The Milwaukee pound didn't have an adoption program, it was either rescue or PTS, as I recall. Is that right? Do you know if it's still the same way?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

No White Paws does not accept only whites. They take all dogs in need. More whites are referred to them however .


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Myoung
> No White Paws does not accept only whites. They take all dogs in need. More whites are referred to them however .


That was my assumption based on their name and the fact that they come up here on the Board when it is a white in need. Maybe they should be called, "Four Paws!"


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The lack of mis-information conveyed since my last post is astounding. 

To agilegsds, yes I would like to help you place a few German Shepherds for adoption, but give me a few months. There are a few reasons. Most importantly, their is a place that is not full, but because of one person's objection that are now opposed to my placing a few dogs with them regardless of history, medical records, etc. I am hoping this will change. For more info send me a personal E Mail.

To midleofnowhere - there is nothing wrong with accepting dogs from the South and NE, infact the four most recent rescues we have came from part of the country, and by next Saturday I will be fostering one or two. It just seems like instead of transportation and related expenses, it might be better that those $$$ go to shelters and humane societies in your part of the country. 

ToBowwowmeow - White Paws takes all German Shepherds. The reason I may end up with two next weekend as a foster is they are getting a pair of Sable/Tan purebred shepherds that have always been together. 

To the folks that raised questions about the Milwaukee Humane Society, at best your comments are horribly out of date. 

OMG, not only does the Milwaukee Humane Society place dogs, but is has adoption programs for everything from birds to rats, yes rats --- for $2 you can adopt one. They have full time vets on staff, a behavior specialist and even rehab wild animals. They are on the radio daily and on Fox TV about 3X a week. During the past two months they took in 128 pups, and the place still wasn't full. Rarely do they euthanize. They are also helping the Ozaukee County Humane Society construct a new cage free facility, YES CAGE FREE.

Clearly, the mis-information conveyed on this board about The Milwaukee Humane Society really hits a sore spot with me. Perhaps because my daughter works theere, or that the society's largest contributor, a guy named George Dalton (one of Fiserv's founders) has contributed millions to make this the best Human Society in the US.

If you wish I would be happy to cut and paste the article about the cage free facility. Or I can send you the CNN video from a week or so ago showing my daughter playing with some of the pups they recently took in.

Or you can just type on http://wihumane.org/

Please do a bit more research.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I'm sorry you had that experience with the original group you were interested in.
That just erks me to no end!! There is a local GSD rescue group here that is similar in it's (in)ability to communicate with interested parties. It's a shame that people can't network better.
It's an even bigger shame when people aren't held accountable, you see it all the time in clubs too...large and small.
Catherine


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1
> Or you can just type on http://wihumane.org/
> 
> Please do a bit more research.


Hey Timber, we weren't talking about the humane society, no one even mentioned that. We were talking about the city animal control - MADACC.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Normally I would follow-up. But suffice it to say it is best to end this discussion, albeit my hunch is the City animal control turns the dogs over to the Milwaukee Humane Society

As for the posted from IL., it you want to send me a personal E Mail perhaps something can be accomplished.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Timber1,

We were talking about the the city animal control! MADACC (Milwaukee Area Domestic Animal Control Commission). Horrible place and they are not fond of bully breeds. After the stray period they "offer" dogs to places like the humane society and other shelters. But many dogs don't get offered and others don't get taken. We took a number of dogs out of there over the years that were to be taken by rescue or pts. 

Look at this terrified dog on the end of a catch pole--think he'll make it out of there????









http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...type_DOG,size_l

Both Agilegsds and I have been around the block with rescue work. A lot of dogs never make it out onto the adoption floor. Many of those dogs are german shepherds.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for your response and I will take the time to follow up.

I just wonder if the City Animal Control is something that existed in the past, and the pets now directly go to the Humane Society.

Ironically, there was a story on Fox about a family that had abused a cat. The Milwaukee Social Worker took the cat directly to the Humane Society.

I am mildly confused, but hope you can access the following.

http://www.todaystmj4.com/news/local/15126176.html



This is the link to my interview about the abused kitten, Tiger. She’s good now. 





Angela Speed

Community Relations Manager

Wisconsin Humane Society

4500 W. Wisconsin Avenue


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

My last post on this subject. It has worked out with the White Paws group. My first foster, Sheba will be dropped off tomorrow.

Thanks, especially to those that provided the names of rescue groups in Wisconsin. And to those that said hang in there.


----------

